# Free Domain !



## Tejas.Gupta (May 25, 2011)

Free Website Registration


*Only For Reliance netconnect Users * 

Reliance Netconnect::Free Website Registration
Free-
*10 Business Emails
*15 page Website with Hosting
*Free .IN Domain Name

Make sure U Reply here


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Free Domian !*

Thanks for the post. 

But damn. i dont have Reliance Netconnect.

Other ISP's also must give.


			
				 Tejas.Gupta said:
			
		

> *Free .IN Domain Name


 Very usefull


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Free Domian !*

Thank u 
even i dont have Reliance Netconnect.


----------



## KDroid (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Free Domian !*

Reliance netconnect.. Hmm
 atleast a reliance broadband subscription should be accepted 

However, give some details please..


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Free Domian !*

Check the website ....i've given the link


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Free Domian !*

I don't see how that can be free..


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Free Domian !*

Reliance? One should read the terms and condition carefully.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 25, 2011)

That is free just for 1 year...  There's no free lunch


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey u missed out this : 

"*t&c apply"


all the s h i t  goes here..


----------



## mrintech (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for Sharing  Though I am happy with AirTel


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol....Sorry it could not help you


----------



## Amrut SCIWIZ (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey is there any other scheme for BSNL customers  or any website where I can make a free website for myself ?


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 22, 2011)

if you want premium stuff! then nothing is freein this world! Only crappy stuff is free in the world, same goes for domain and hosting


----------



## KDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ Rightly said!!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 28, 2011)

meetlorea said:


> Thanks brother, this info was helpful for me...




Aah Nice  !


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 30, 2011)

This doesn't work. I signed up for this last month, still no reply!


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

too bad i don't have reliance net connect


----------

